# Un profeta tra di voi...



## JesusHeKnows (1 Settembre 2015)

Buongiorno a tutti ragazzi!
A prescindere dal titolo ironico (Dai almeno fa figo),Finalmente ho deciso anche io di diventare parte attiva dell'unica community degna della storia e del prestigio dei colori rossoneri. Il Milan oggi non é più quello di prima, ma, anche grazie a noi, spero e desidero ritornare a vivere i fasti di un tempo non così remoto (magari sperando in un Mr.Bee non ipotetico, ma reale e a pieno regime soprattutto). Ovviamente, leggendovi, sono d'accordo sotto molti punti di vista, soprattutto sull'incapacità dell'elettricista di Monza che, oramai, pare faccia più giri in bici e "morti" in piscina che altro...
Detto questo, be comunque sempre Forza Milan, il marchio, il prestigio e la storia non possono essere intaccati da questo losco figuro. Ritorneremo più grandi di prima fidatevi. Nel calcio, come nella vita, ci sono cicli e continui saliscendi, ma prima o poi ci si rialza sempre 

Grazie per la lettura, spero di inserirmi presto in questa grande community


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Settembre 2015)

Benvenuto


----------



## wildfrank (1 Settembre 2015)

Ci voleva qualcuno che la pensa in positivo: benvenuto!!


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2015)

Ciao.


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2015)

Benvenuto!


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Settembre 2015)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2015)

Benvenuto, ma l'unico e vero profeta su MW rimarra' Senzasenso (  )


----------



## 666psycho (1 Settembre 2015)

benvenuto!


----------



## Sanji (1 Settembre 2015)

Sempre forza Milan! Benvenuto!


----------



## Danielsan (1 Settembre 2015)

Benvenuto


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Benvenuto, ma l'unico e vero profeta su MW rimarra' Senzasenso (  )



Senzasenso's corner o sbaglio?
Per non sbagliare mai.
Tra l'altro nel vecchio forum, nella sezione Scommesse c'è la Senzasenso story lol


----------



## JesusHeKnows (1 Settembre 2015)

Grazie ragazzi, tutti gentilissimi...si me lo ricordo il Senzasenso's Corner, gran bel personaggio, anche se non ho mai capito se fosse vero o meno


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2015)

Bella presentazione lunga  benvenuto .


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Settembre 2015)

benvenuto


----------

